# Whats the 1st step?



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats up guys? Well I've been trolling/chatting about where I should go in terms of making my 1st mods on my new baby('06 PBM 6M)...I was originally going with a performance drop in + exhaust but I've heard some grumblings that there is basically no HP increase from a fresh exhaust...I would love to deepen the tones of the stock exhaust but for the money I'd rather get some more power...Any ideas/suggestions? Thanks guys


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I would start with an AEM Cold Air, I put on one mine and it made a pretty good difference. I also got a few more MPG's.

My next step is some flowmasters but like most other people I have to wait to get the money together


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Cold air induction should be your first mod and take the plugs out of the hood scoops to let in cooler air in the engine bay. i had mine off for 3 years now and it does not make a mess in the bay. ( i do live in mid alabama. so i dont get snow/salt)


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

If you even have a slight idea in your head you will ever want some decent power, dont waste a penny on all the bolt on crap. Save your bucks right off the bat and go with some type of forced induction.


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

*turbo?*

I feel like I would rather open the car up a little bit first and upgrade from a few of the stock parts. Im thinking headers, intake, exhaust. In that order. Right now it's just a matter of gettin the cash together. Close though.


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

06black60 said:


> Whats up guys? Well I've been trolling/chatting about where I should go in terms of making my 1st mods on my new baby('06 PBM 6M)...I was originally going with a performance drop in + exhaust but I've heard some grumblings that there is basically no HP increase from a fresh exhaust...I would love to deepen the tones of the stock exhaust but for the money I'd rather get some more power...Any ideas/suggestions? Thanks guys


Start with Kook LT headers,good exhaust with high flow cats,and a good CAI.THEN go from there.GOOD LUCK!


----------

